# Any Road/Trail/Leisure Cyclists here?



## jbylake (Mar 21, 2016)

After a few years off, due to some cracked vertebrae and ruptured discs in my neck, I'm waiting for my new Cannondale CX3 my local bike shop has ordered for me.  There's a good chance that if you're doing the type of riding I am, or especially if you are a hard core road racer, BMX, MTB, XC, Downhill racer, or technical rider, you have to change out parts, even on a new bike, to get things just like you want them.
,
At my age, and with the metal in my neck (stupidity) and knees (courtesy Military)...I'm pretty much stuck with the road/trail/adventure rider.  Most of the stuff I wanted for the bike, they had there at the store, but I wanted a pair of clipless pedals, but I wanted the dual platform style that Shimano makes so you can wear serious clip in biking shoes, or just ride the flat side of the pedal in a decent pair of New Balance or whatever trainer/walker you want.

Since pedals aren't something you can mount, adjust, etc.. then ride for 50 miles, take apart, inspect and then return, it's pretty much buy and your stuck with your selection.

I ordered a pair of Shimano M645 DX pedals, based on specs and reviews, but like many other forums, the bike forum reviews are all over the place.  Seems no one can agree on anything.  Just wondered if any cyclist here, on a non-related forum might have something to say.  Hoping I didn't make a mistake.

Thanks ahead,
J.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 22, 2016)

I used to ride a lot but haven't gotten out much in the past two years. My bike is a Gary Fisher 29er from probably about 10 years ago. I have Time ATAC pedals like these:







The bike came with the standard Shimanos and I ended up with the Time because they allow a little more freedom of movement with foot rotation without having your feet pop out of the clips. It's just how my legs work that they're not comfortable pointing directly forward the entire time.


----------



## jbylake (Mar 22, 2016)

Actually, I had considered the Time ATAC X4's, but opted out.  I know Time has a great reputation, but this pedal, in particular is very close in design to the Shimano's I bought. I went with the Shimano's for 2 reasons.  The ATAC's appear to only give you two options, 13 deg. or 18 deg. for exiting while watching a tree getting closer to your face. The other reason was that for tooling around in regular walking/running shoes in comfort is not really a selling point for the Time, nor do they advertise it as so.  The cage is basically support for your foot to exit or relocating entry to clip back in.  The Shimano's mechanism is recessed, so you can use one side as regualar ol' pair of platform pedals and ride in your flip flops, if you so desire.  I am anxious about that choice, as these things are always a trade-off.

I like Shimano's wider range for exiting the pedals while freaking the heck out on a trail section going very badly.  That said, the true (in my opinion) difference in the two pedals is strictly a matter of personal taste.

Cool that you brought that particular (Time) pedal up, as I think the two are direct competitors.

As an aside, a friend of mine's son is a super hard core Mountain Bike downhill racer.  He rides stuff so steep and scary that I'd be afraid to walk down it.  He had a super high end (about $300+ USD) carbon fiber Time pedal set.  He went off of a blind drop of about 70 feet or so, and the pedal's axle, which was hollow to save weight, snapped on landing, sending him crotch first into the frame (ouch!), which snapped, which put him into a whole world of hurt for about 6 months.  That's not to blame the Time pedals, it could have happened to any pedals, or crank or whatever, but he doesn't use hollowed axle pedals anymore.  Besides, those guys are just plain nuts in my opinion, and catastrophic crashes are all part of the game.

Thanks for the reply, didn't know if I'd find anyone on this forum into this type of gear or not.

J.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 22, 2016)

I ride for fun, but I'm just a plain old pedal sort of person.  I refuse to be attached to the bike in any way, shape or form.  If I need to bail, I'm going NOW!


----------



## b_twill (Mar 22, 2016)

I was just looking at those same Shimano pedals last week!  Like you I was looking for something that I could wear regular shoes for those weekend rides with my wife or biking shoes for the commute to/from work.  The guy at the bike shop recommended getting some "Candy 2" pedals and "mountain bike" shoes instead.  Still debating about it.
Good luck!  Plan on tipping over a few times if these are your first clipless! 
Biking - Yet another hobby fighting for what little cash is available.


----------



## jbylake (Mar 22, 2016)

b_twill said:


> I was just looking at those same Shimano pedals last week!  Like you I was looking for something that I could wear regular shoes for those weekend rides with my wife or biking shoes for the commute to/from work.  The guy at the bike shop recommended getting some "Candy 2" pedals and "mountain bike" shoes instead.  Still debating about it.
> Good luck!  Plan on tipping over a few times if these are your first clipless!
> Biking - Yet another hobby fighting for what little cash is available.


Not sure why he'd recommend the Crank Bro's Candy 2 pedals, if you're going to be using them with regular shoes also.  That's the whole point of having a cage around the pedals.  A lot of mountain bikers like the cage type clipless pedals, because on hard landings, there's still plenty of "platform" under their boots to keep the foot from flying all over everywhere, or getting a nice dose pedal bite on the shin.  Sure you know that sucks. 

These aren't my first clipless, but first dual purpose, and for street touring, easy to moderate trails, and "reasonable" XC, dirt/rut roads and gravel, they make perfect sense.  Or, I can just throw own some comfortable old reliable New Balance, and tool around on a bike path.

But on a road bike, yeah, back in the day, I've tipped over a time or two.  It's as embarrassing as hell when you do it pulling up to a group of friends that have stopped for a chug of gatoraide and a quick breath, or stop at a crowded 4 way stop sign.  You don't have to be new to them (clipless) either.  Ask me how I know.....

J.


----------



## jbylake (Mar 22, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I ride for fun, but I'm just a plain old pedal sort of person.  I refuse to be attached to the bike in any way, shape or form.  If I need to bail, I'm going NOW!


Ha..ha...ha..ha... oh hell, you aren't planning on living forever are you?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 22, 2016)

jbylake said:


> Ha..ha...ha..ha... oh hell, you aren't planning on living forever are you?


*Checks list*  

Ummm... yes, it would seem so... right here, number sixteen on my 'To Do' list... "Live forever".


----------



## b_twill (Mar 23, 2016)

Yeah, not real sure of his reasoning saying there was enough of a "platform" on the candy 2's to ride with normal shoes.  Didn't seem like it would be very comfortable to me.  Hence, still pondering.
The mountian bike style shoes do have actual soles, so they aren't as awkward as typical biking shoes are.


----------



## jbylake (Mar 24, 2016)

b_twill said:


> Yeah, not real sure of his reasoning saying there was enough of a "platform" on the candy 2's to ride with normal shoes.  Didn't seem like it would be very comfortable to me.  Hence, still pondering.
> The mountian bike style shoes do have actual soles, so they aren't as awkward as typical biking shoes are.


Yeah, I've thought about a pair of them for riding on muddy trails, and not clipped in.  If you have to put a foot down, you stand a better chance of not ending up on your ass when your foot shoots out from under you.  Then they have the recessed clips for riding down a deep dirt road, where the up stroke boost from a clipped in pedal will keep you from bogging down, or in deep gravel.

The candy 2's look a whole lot more like a road bike pedal where your clipped in all the time, in a "road" type shoe. I'm not sure a regular shoe would get much traction on it.  I'm wearing a pair of Specialized brand road shoes all of the time because I have occasional problems with Plantar Fascia sometimes when I over do it, or ride somewhere where I have to crank down really hard.  The stiff bottoms keep my feet from over flexing.  In combo with the Shimano "dual purpose" clipless/platform pedals, they should work very well.  Just tooling around the bike/walking path that runs through my condo unit, and connects it to the other surrounding units, then a 2.5 mile path, or about 5m total, I'll still just pull on some walking/training shoes, with gel inserts that help with the Plantar Fascia problems and feel nice and broke in and comfy, without being "attached to the bike", as Tirediron alluded to. 
J.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Leisure Cyclist*


----------



## jbylake (Mar 24, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I ride for fun, but I'm just a plain old pedal sort of person.  I refuse to be attached to the bike in any way, shape or form.  If I need to bail, I'm going NOW!


Don't think of it as being "attached to the bike".  Think of it as becoming "one with the bike". A fluid, synchronized unit. However I have proven that it's not very dignified for a 58 year old man becoming "one with the sidewalk", occasionally.  Happy riding...
J.


----------



## jbylake (Mar 24, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> *Leisure Cyclist*


Uhhhh, yeah.
J.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 25, 2016)

Personally for family rides with my wife and 2 children with me, I just use strapless clips on the pedals and street shoes.
The main thing I recently improved was to dump the old style derailleur shifting for an internal shift hub. Did you look at cafe type bikes like Motobecane? Shifting without pedaling, though it takes getting used to, is awesome.


----------



## jbylake (Mar 25, 2016)

I Haven't owned a Motobecane since the late 70's.  I was in the military then.  I could take a few days of leave, hop a flight on a cargo plane, fly overseas and buy one for about half what a U.S. dealer could buy one for, and have the loadmaster stash it on the plane coming back.  Had a couple of them at once when I was stationed in Denver.  But no, I didn't look at road bikes.  I wanted a hybrid bike, since I don't do really long rides, and it can handle trails too.  Also a much more comfortable, but not very aerodynamic riding position.  Again, not trying to break any speed records that wasn't important at all for me.  My condo has a one car garage, so I don't have room or the need of a fleet of bikes, so I settled on the Cannondale, which wasn't easy because there are so many really nice hybrids out there on the market.  No "café" bikes, or road bikes, were on the radar this time.

J.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 25, 2016)

Sorry, I meant the cafe 8 express... it's a great little hybrid that I picked up from bicycles direct at a 60% savings over a bike shop. I have a bicycle repair shop (no sales) and I have no problems assembling and tuning the bikes, so BD is a natural choice for me.





I changed the pedals, seat and shifter (to a level thumb shifter) and added a gel cover as I am getting softer in my old age.  I also added end bars for more positions riding and ergo grips.  We added a set of front and rear Ibera bags and a rear rack from Amazon. The front bag is a dslr camera bag, it's pretty nice.


----------



## jbylake (Mar 25, 2016)

Cool.  I'm glad that Motobecane is still in business.  A far cry different from the old 10 speed road/race bikes from the days they were built in France. Had a couple of those.  My first "real" bike was a Schwinn Paramount in 1974.  Back then, those bikes were almost $500 bucks, a LOT of money for a bike then.  I came from a working class family, and when I asked my dad to loan me the money for one, he looked at me like I had three heads.  He couldn't fathom why any bike would be worth that much money, and why someone would want one.
At great peril from the wrath of my mother, he bought one for me.  The deal was, school was letting out, and the loan had to be paid back before the start of my Senior year.  (We got about 3 mos. off, back in those days.  Long story short, I worked my rear off, but barely made it, working minimum wage and odd jobs all summer.  Walk into a bike shop these day's and mention Paramounts, Motobecane's, Pugeot's or any number of bikes made back then, and you'll probably just get a blank stare.
J.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 25, 2016)

My first 'real' road bike was a Gitane ('75). I was a Schwinn Mechanic for 5 years. Great training. The Motobecanes are made of aluminum now. My Schwinn LeTour I built myself while I was at the shop is still here, a giant cro-moly monster road bike at 27" frame on 27" wheels. I rode that everywhere for years as my only transportation, including camping and fishing trips. The head tube is about a foot long.


----------



## jbylake (Mar 25, 2016)

There are so many versions of "hybrid" that I almost wish someone would come up with another description, especially to help new buyers understand.  Your Motobecane is totally different from my new CX3.  Mine has a front suspension, that you can lock out for the road.  The tires are made to match.  They are 700c, with a "bald" top for road, and "knobby" side for trails.  As stated above, you can lock out the 50 mm front fork suspension, for speed on the road, or unlock it for trails.  I also like the fluid disc brakes, they don't change in rain, mud or snow.  I haven't really got a feel for the disc brakes on the new bike, I haven't really got to ride it much yet.  I do like the 24 speed tranny, you can do just about any riding you want with that.  I first thought that was silly, and just hype and overkill, until I tried it on a friends bike, and then I was stuck on them.  I can ride this bike fast, or I can do some serious trails, but not hard core or anything like that.  Not a problem, since my body is way to old for anything else, and if I was going to try stupid stuff, I'd buy a full suspension bike.

Anyway, getting back to the OP, I'm looking forward to the new pedals.  I really like the clip in/or platform that Shimano pedals give, and I pretty much know that on hard slick clay trails like we have around here, that I can do a header into the ground, so I have the option of riding the "cage" side, like a regular set of pedals.
J.


----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2016)

For long rides on easy terrain I'll run my clipless pedals, but any sort of sketchy terrain I'll switch to flats.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

This is my idea of leisure cycling.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

Watchful said:


> lol it's my idea of a headache from the noise and pollution.


Thats is because you are on a slow poke human powered bicycle behind the comfortable riding, motorcycle.  





Call me when you get here, in two or three days.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

Watchful said:


> lol you are a funny one, we can ride where that motorcycle will never see. We can even carry the bikes over rivers and streams, let's see you do that with your choice.
> This is a bicycle thread, btw, thanks for not derailing it any more.


Don't tell these guys that.  Apparently they didn't get the memo.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

That is because they don't need to baby their machine. It carries them not the other way around.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

Can the cyclist do this ride?




14 Day Kathmandu ride up Mount Everest.

Why get wet when you don't have to?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

Anyone can ride in the valley, the photo I posted was at the 16,000 + foot mark.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

Nope, no mountains here.  When I want to get somewhere on a bike I use a bike made for the job.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2016)

Old, well built, still very useful tech.  This is just bicycling, no reason to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## jbylake (Mar 28, 2016)

runnah said:


> For long rides on easy terrain I'll run my clipless pedals, but any sort of sketchy terrain I'll switch to flats.


That's the whole reason behind the Shimano SPD pedals.  The cage around them allows you to ride comfortably clipped in or with just running/training shoes.  Many riding shoes, as you probably know, nowdays, have the cleats recessed into the shoe so the sides and front have plenty of grip to ride the SPD pedals just like regular old flats.  Also lets you walk around a store without being an arse and scratching up the owners floors.  On sketchy trails (I get your point), for me it just amounts to how sketchy it is.  If there's a lot of climbing to do, I definitely leave them in for the increased efficiency and less wasted energy while climbing.  These days, unless you're wearing dedicated road race pedals, all of the adjustment in most of the "dual platform" pedals, bailing in a bad place is pretty much easy enough to do without thinking, but I get why many people don't like that attached to the bike feeling.

J.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh boy.  I hope it's okay to not start a new thread.

I am about to embark on a new part of this photography hobby.  There are many many trails around me that I don't always enjoy hiking back from to get 2 pictures of a bird.  There is so much unexplored territory that I wish to reach.  Now I am mountain bike shopping.  Does it ever end?  Apparently NOPE!

I want something probably a little more than I need at the moment.  Looking at for the most part, casual, paved or graveled roads and trails.  I'm sure occasionally I will climb a hill or two and sometimes without the camera gear (think fat burning) . 

I know have free access to this Catalina Island Conservancy and this Catalina Island Conservancy


----------



## jbylake (Apr 13, 2016)

Jaca,
Dirt/Gravel/Road: Then I would go to the bicycle shop and explain what you want.  If the trails you're going to ride are going to be full of rock gardens, bunny hopping terrain, fast downhill berms etc, then first I'd make sure I could ride that kind of stuff before I set out. Then I'd consider a full suspension MTB, Otherwise you may find yourself carrying both camera and your bicycle at times. The down side is that the suspension absorbs a lot of your own energy, meaning long grades are probably going to kick your butt, until you get in shape.  If it's sane stuff with just dirt/gravel/road/trails, I'd consider a "Hybrid" with front suspension of 500mm, that you can lock out for road riding and a hard tail.  (no rear suspension) and 29in. tires.  These will handle all kinds of trails, but not the hardcore stuff mountain bikers are looking for.
Your local bike shop can better assess your needs, by asking you a slew of questions, and assessing your physical shape.  I don't know how many people I've seen with good intentions, who go out and buy a $3500 carbon fiber endurance bike, then hang them in the garage after their first 10 mile ride. until they sell them years later at a fraction of the cost.  Good luck, no matter how you choose.

J.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 13, 2016)

jbylake said:


> Jaca,
> Dirt/Gravel/Road: Then I would go to the bicycle shop and explain what you want.  If the trails you're going to ride are going to be full of rock gardens, bunny hopping terrain, fast downhill berms etc, then first I'd make sure I could ride that kind of stuff before I set out. Then I'd consider a full suspension MTB, Otherwise you may find yourself carrying both camera and your bicycle at times. The down side is that the suspension absorbs a lot of your own energy, meaning long grades are probably going to kick your butt, until you get in shape.  If it's sane stuff with just dirt/gravel/road/trails, I'd consider a "Hybrid" with front suspension of 500mm, that you can lock out for road riding and a hard tail.  (no rear suspension) and 29in. tires.  These will handle all kinds of trails, but not the hardcore stuff mountain bikers are looking for.
> Your local bike shop can better assess your needs, by asking you a slew of questions, and assessing your physical shape.  I don't know how many people I've seen with good intentions, who go out and buy a $3500 carbon fiber endurance bike, then hang them in the garage after their first 10 mile ride. until they sell them years later at a fraction of the cost.  Good luck, no matter how you choose.
> 
> J.



I'm laughing because just after I messaged my wife what I wanted (been researching like crazy), I read your posts.  Just told her the "
I know exact features I want now.

[4/13/16, 3:02 PM] Jack Stevenson (jsteve5506@gmail.com): Hardtail (which means only front suspension/shocks).

[4/13/16, 3:02 PM] Jack Stevenson (jsteve5506@gmail.com): Hydraulic breaks (disc front and rear)

[4/13/16, 3:02 PM] Jack Stevenson (jsteve5506@gmail.com): 29 inch wheels".


----------



## table1349 (Apr 13, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Oh boy.  I hope it's okay to not start a new thread.
> 
> I am about to embark on a new part of this photography hobby.  There are many many trails around me that I don't always enjoy hiking back from to get 2 pictures of a bird.  There is so much unexplored territory that I wish to reach.  Now I am mountain bike shopping.  Does it ever end?  Apparently NOPE!
> 
> ...


Are you in luck.  This guy has just what you need.


----------



## jbylake (Apr 13, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> jbylake said:
> 
> 
> > Jaca,
> ...


Yep, that ought to do you!  Test ride as many as you can, they can and do ride differently.  Have the bike shop size you for the bike.  Will make your endurance much better from the very start, with a properly sized bike, and you will enjoy riding more.  Lastly, I'd get the hydraulic "BRAKES".  Had enough "breaks" on dirt bikes and bicycles over the years.  Just screwing with you.   Have fun, and post us a pic or two when you get your new bike home.

J.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 14, 2016)

Most ofte


jbylake said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > jbylake said:
> ...



Went to JAX (no pun) and spent maybe an hour chatting it up.  Got sized and two recommendations - go figure  Hybrid or Hardtail    I will go with hardtail and if Wifey joins I will get her the hybrid.  Definitely hydraulics and an $100 upgrade of components.

As soon as I bite the bullet, I will definitely post a pic or two.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 26, 2016)

I decided on a Trek X-Caliber 9. It finally came in today.  For some reason the 21.5" frame size was not in stock anywhere. 

Here is a quick photo just before pulling it down for my first ride. It's a xc bike built mostly for speed but I was still surprised how fast it was. . This weekend I hope to get the rack on it so I can lug around my camera. 

Sports Chalet is closing it's doors so I am waiting for best closeout deals on accessories. .


----------



## Watchful (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice. Those are made in the Giant Bicycle factory in China. They make a lot of the brand name frames. Good quality.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 27, 2016)

My bike finally came in today.


Watchful said:


> Nice. Those are made in the Giant Bicycle factory in China. They make a lot of the brand name frames. Good quality.



Darn near every bike is made in Asia.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 27, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> I decided on a Trek X-Caliber 9. It finally came in today.  For some reason the 21.5" frame size was not in stock anywhere.
> 
> Here is a quick photo just before pulling it down for my first ride. It's a xc bike built mostly for speed but I was still surprised how fast it was. . This weekend I hope to get the rack on it so I can lug around my camera.
> 
> Sports Chalet is closing it's doors so I am waiting for best closeout deals on accessories. .


Cool   Enjoy the new wheels and remember “Never use your face as a brake pad.”


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice bike.
One of these days I'll upgrade my current FS Trek w/XTR .... but it costs a lot more today than it did a few years ago.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 27, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Nice bike.
> One of these days I'll upgrade my current FS Trek w/XTR .... but it costs a lot more today than it did a few years ago.



I know what you mean.  Last week, before my stupid bike came in I went birdographing and ran into a wait wait wait 'freakin mountain bike race'!  Just teased the crapola out of me.  Sooooooo many guys had carbon frames.  I was drooling over all of them even though they were wayyyyy more than I need.   Just amazing that many people are spending that much money - kinda like on cameras and lenses.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 27, 2016)

yeah, a shiny new D5 with f/2.8 lenses .. OR ... a new MTB


----------



## Watchful (Apr 27, 2016)

You can pick up a CF frame for very little these days.
200.00 to 600.00 for MTB frames wholesale from Alibaba and other sites.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 27, 2016)

Here is a snap of the event that teased me at my most impatient time.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 27, 2016)

Lol


----------

